

The Beauty of Palm Leaf Manuscripts - benbreen
http://britishlibrary.typepad.co.uk/asian-and-african/2014/11/the-beauty-of-palm-leaf-manuscripts-1-central-thailand.html

======
gwern
Would have been nice if there were some photos of a palm leaf manuscript in
use or how the text is laid out. I can sort of guess, but it spends all its
time talking about the cases and paintings...

~~~
benbreen
I found a pretty good overview here: [http://www.idc.iitb.ac.in/resources/dt-
july-2009/Palm.pdf](http://www.idc.iitb.ac.in/resources/dt-july-2009/Palm.pdf)

------
mdturnerphys
I was a little surprised there is no mention of the Burmese script. The
distinctive shape of Burmese (limited number of straight lines) is due to palm
leaves being the standard medium on which it was written. Straight lines are
more likely to split the leaves.

